# So...Andy and Sasha look like idiots for their holdouts now, huh?



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Both have been terrible this year, and don't even deserve the little money they did end up getting. Ferry should have let Sasha go to Europe. Varejao can be capable, but Noah just ran a dunk drill on his head and the offense he showed before his injury has completely gone away after the Gooden trade, and he's proven incapable of winning the starting spot even with Drew gone.

Just more things to complain about.

Plus their selfishness cost the team a ton of chemistry.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Thats for people who thought Andersen should be a starter. Producing in limited minutes is not a way to predict production as a starter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> Thats for people who thought Andersen should be a starter. Producing in limited minutes is not a way to predict production as a starter.


He played nearly all the 4th quarter minutes for the Cavs. This still isn't the same AV that was playing before the injury. Just hasn't been the same player since


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's worth mentioning that over his career Andy has proven to be kind of injury prone.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Andy has been terrible...I never thought I'd ever say this, but I'd rather have Noah by a long shot.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah if he continues to play like that we may be able to lock him up for lke 5 years 30 million


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hopefully this season puts an end to the "per48" wonders of AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think the holdout hurt Sasha in a number of ways. he was fat and out fo shape by the time he came in and I bet that contributed to the foot injury as well.

It will be interesting to see what happens the next few games with what Brown decides to do btw Sasha and Wally


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think both guys have been stunningly inept. In the past, good things happened when Varejao was on the floor. I can't really think of much good he accomplished this year at all. At least Sasha has looked good right before he gets reinjured. However, whomever we play in the second round we're going to need these guys to step up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha this year looks like crap, starts playing well, and then gets hurts


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Trade Andy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy has been BEYOND horrible lately. Sasha has been too injured to really establish any kind of rhythm. 

I don't think it's a coincidence both players missed all of training camp holding out and have struggled with injuries and conditioning all season long. 

Sasha I still holdout SOME hope for. Andy is clearly playing for his next contract...I would be surprised if he wasn't traded next year.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

If Andy is playing for his next contract he'd better start playing better. Right this moment, he's overpaid.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Andy was playing the best ball of his career before his ankle injury.

I don't think he's recovered from that: he can barely finish anymore and on top of that he started pressing because when he came back he was scared to lose PT to lose Wallace and Smith. Deadly combo there


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

My problem with Varejao is that he just hasn't been playing smart. He's been doing more harm than good when he's been on the floor lately.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

And guys, please don't change your opinions after Andy has one good game. Thanks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> And guys, please don't change your opinions after Andy has one good game. Thanks.


I don't know why your getting snarky: I have him on my top 10 favorites and he's been one of the Cavs favorites of most members of this board. In fact it was reason almost everybody has advocated trading away Gooden. If anything, AV has made us look bad with how poorly he's performed not the other way around


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't know why your getting snarky: I have him on my top 10 favorites and he's been one of the Cavs favorites of most members of this board. In fact it was reason almost everybody has advocated trading away Gooden. If anything, AV has made us look bad with how poorly he's performed not the other way around


Yep. I feel the same way. He is such a horrible player, I feel betrayed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He's playing like ****. He used to be able to finish around the basket at least, now he blows the easiest of layups.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Simply put, good things used to happen when he was on the floor. He consistenly had the teams 2nd highest +/- and he was part of the teams closing lineup. That is just not the case this year. I'm not happy with his play this year but I'd really be disappointed if he didn't turn it around after an offseason of conditioning and preseason.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally this was the AV that we all loved.

If he plays like this from now one: we can win the title this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy was the man tonight. If we get THIS Andy, we are going to the ECF.

He was awesome defensively


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> And guys, please don't change your opinions after Andy has one good game. Thanks.


Thanks.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

The OUTLAW said:


> Simply put, good things used to happen when he was on the floor. He consistenly had the teams 2nd highest +/- *and he was part of the teams closing lineup*. That is just not the case this year. I'm not happy with his play this year but I'd really be disappointed if he didn't turn it around after an offseason of conditioning and preseason.


That's when he really helps this team, put Andy there in the end.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Finally this was the AV that we all loved.
> 
> If he plays like this from now one: we can win the title this year


I have believed this and now with ben wallace and joe smith emerging we have even more options. Last year it was av shutting rasheed down and getting key rebounds and charges and finishing every game. Mike brown has a certain amount of trust in a couple young players av and gibson are both of them


----------

